# Need backup program



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

I am currently helping some one reformat their windows me computer and install 
windows xp. They would like to backup all of their old data and programs. I need a free backup program to do this for them. I will try to get a list of the programs they want to backup from them so it may help find the proper backup utility.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Google 'Cobian Backup.'


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

okay, we both downloaded it and cant figure it out!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Er, can you give me some more info on what you can't figure out? LOL


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Um i cant figure out the whole thing~! How do you get it to backup things? we need to back up 10 gb of things to cds.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What I'd do would be to go to Task --> New Task, and then go through and define all of the options you want. (As far as 'output' goes, I'd just choose a file directory, and then once you get done backing it up, manually burn the backup to a CD.)

This being said, if you want a 'free/easy' way for it to just KNOW what you want backed up, you'd have to pay for that kind of stuff. But if you can tell me what he wants to back up (i.e., what he has on there), we can most likely tell you where to pull the files from.


----------

